# Monza: 60-70 mln per il mercato. Belotti il colpo.



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Al 90% quindi il Monza avrà un budget superiore al nostro.


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Maggio 2022)

cioè il monza ha piu budget del milan per il mercato ?


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Maggio 2022)

Quanto abbiamo speso noi l'anno scorso?


----------



## neversayconte (31 Maggio 2022)

*ce li troviamo contenders per un posto in champions *


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Con 70/80 milioni di spesa Galliani fa i danni peggiori.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Dati a Galliani sono in buone mani....


----------



## cuoredidrago (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


"Giovani, italiani e senza tatuaggi" .


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Al 90% quindi il Monza avrà un budget superiore al nostro.



E vi erano dubbi a riguardo?


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


In mano a Galliani senza Braida? Film già visto, prevedo disastri.


----------



## Albijol (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Il Monza ha fatto meno 71 milioni in due anni di B. Col Gallo preparatevi a meno 200 milioni per una stentata salvezza. Come ai bei tempi del Milan 2012-2016


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Monza ha fatto meno 71 milioni in due anni di B. Col Gallo preparatevi a meno 200 milioni per una stentata salvezza. Come ai bei tempi del Milan 2012-2016


Vedrete come li brucia galliani.
Prenderà la solita combinazione di italiani scarsi sui 25 anni (pessina!), qualche P0 (Belotti) e soprattutto vecchie figurine sbiadite (Cavani, ma occhio anche ad Iniesta che al gallo è sempre piaciuto)


----------



## darden (31 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo non li diano tutti all'inter...per ora gli hanno dato 4M per di Gregorio e se riscattano Pirola gliene danno altri 7

A quel punto spero si prendano almeno Caldara a 5M


----------



## Sam (31 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedrete come li brucia galliani.
> Prenderà la solita combinazione di italiani scarsi sui 25 anni (pessina!), qualche P0 (Belotti) e soprattutto vecchie figurine sbiadite (Cavani, ma occhio anche ad Iniesta che al gallo è sempre piaciuto)


Il problema è che per superare la parte destra della classifica di questa Serie A, che è praticamente un proseguo della Serie B, i P0 alla Belotti o le figurine sbiadite bastano e avanzano.


----------



## Goro (31 Maggio 2022)

Ecco chi fine ha fatto il nostro budget


----------



## Solo (31 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me uno come Casti è più facile rifilarlo a loro piuttosto che a qualche spagnola.


----------



## Konrad (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Caldara, Castillejo, Maldini, Ballo Tourè, Messias, Tatarusanu


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Ma che volete faccia il Monza dai. A volte prendiamo delle fisse senza senso alcuno. Ci sono due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Monza.


----------



## diavolo (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Mi gioco 10 euro sul Monza campione d'Italia a 1000.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile, erano in serie C fino a ieri, o forse anche più sotto.


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quanto abbiamo speso noi l'anno scorso?



Dicono 80. Anche se in realtà erano i soldi dell'anno prima di Suso e Paqueta ed i risparmi di ingaggio di Chala e Zizzo.


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dicono 80. Anche se in realtà erano i soldi dell'anno prima di Suso e Paqueta ed i risparmi di ingaggio di Chala e Zizzo.


Apposto. Il budget del Monza di quest'anno sarà di poco inferiore a quello dell'anno scorso del Milan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2022)

Brescidente abbiamo 4-5 giocatori che fanno al caso vostro, passano sempre la palla avanti e tirano rasoterra: Caldara, Billi Ballo, Castillejo, Messias, Bakayokò e giuovani in prestito come Maldini e Colombo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Brescidente abbiamo 4-5 giocatori che fanno al caso vostro, passano sempre la palla avanti e tirano rasoterra: Caldara, Billi Ballo, Castillejo, Messias, Bakayokò e giuovani in prestito come Maldini e Colombo



Mmh, però non so... è tutta gente che di solito tira alto e spedisce la palla in tribuna.
Il nuovo dettame tattico del presidente è tirare rasoterra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh, però non so... è tutta gente che di solito tira alto e spedisce la palla in tribuna.
> Il nuovo dettame tattico del presidente è tirare rasoterra



Beh con Castillejo,Bakayoko e Maldini non avranno alcun problema.
Tanto,quando mai proveranno a calciare in porta ?


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh, però non so... è tutta gente che di solito tira alto e spedisce la palla in tribuna.
> Il nuovo dettame tattico del presidente è tirare rasoterra


però gli angoli li tirano rasoterra


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh, però non so... è tutta gente che di solito tira alto e spedisce la palla in tribuna.
> Il nuovo dettame tattico del presidente è tirare rasoterra



il guardiolismo si basa sulla palla a terra, anche il Brescidente è di questa filosofia


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


La Salernitana arriverà sopra al monza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La Salernitana arriverà sopra al monza.



Mi auguro sia la 1° retrocessa.
In compagnia della Cremonese e dello Spezia.


----------



## El picinin (31 Maggio 2022)

Berlusca non avrebbe avuto problemi a spendere 70 milioni l anno per il Milan,il problema era che Galliani non aveva modernizzato la società,ed eravamo diventati un carrozzone tipo Rai.


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Berlusca non avrebbe avuto problemi a spendere 70 milioni l anno per il Milan,il problema era che Galliani non aveva modernizzato la società,ed eravamo diventati un carrozzone tipo Rai.


Ha preso il Monza per fare un piccolo carrozzone.


----------



## El picinin (31 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ha preso il Monza per fare un piccolo carrozzone.


 ora che è in A ci riesce di sicuro


----------



## Albijol (31 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, erano in serie C fino a ieri, o forse anche più sotto.


Vedi se prende un colpo a Silvio che fine fa il Monza


----------



## bmb (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Belotti, Baselli, un anno di contratto a Giorgione Chiellini e un bel Maggio sulla fascia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2022)

Fosse vero, è non ho alcun dubbio, probabilmente avrebbero il quarto budget della serie a dopo Juve, Napoli e roma

Credo possano ragionevolmente in 3 anni andare in CL se il nano non schiatta nel mentre..

Noi con gerry calà penso avremo un budget in linea con le ultime annate, 30-35 milioni puliti il resto da operazioni varie

Per fortuna pure le melme sono a secco


----------



## Davide L (31 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sono certo che rispetto al Pisa il Monza in serie A farà un mercato molto più importante che permetterà alla squadra di giocare un campionato decente, alzando di conseguenza il livello del campionato. Questo vuol dire che le varie Spezia, Salernitana, Sampdoria, Verona, Cremonese e Lecce dovranno fare molta attenzione. Questi qui investono per arrivare nella parte sinistra della classifica.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


60-70 mln per il mercato ma il colpo è Belotti a 0. C'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi auguro sia la 1° retrocessa.
> In compagnia della Cremonese e dello Spezia.


Impossibile retrocedano con un budget sopra i 50 milioni… lecce cremonese Empoli spezia e salernitana sono troppo più povere, dovrebbero azzeccare il mercato con sconosciuti che esplodano, ma difficile lo facciano tutte e 5. 

il Monza andrà da salvezza tranquilla ad un campionato stile Sassuolo alle porte dell’Europa con qualche soddisfazione di qualche vittoria vs big

comunque vediamo il mercato, sono curioso veramente. Già partire con Belotti a zero per il Monza, a cui aggiungere i famosi 50/60 milioni, è una buona base per la salvezza credo.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Berlusconi prepara un budget da 60-70 milioni per rinforzare il Monza. Il colpo può essere Belotti a zero, in uscita dal Torino.


Provo pena per il Monza che, a differenza della nostra società che ha tradizione e visibilità, sparirà quando il vecchio passerà a miglior vita con tutto il suo carrozzone.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Maggio 2022)

Aridatece il nano 

Comunque, 80 milioni e Belotti a zero è un po' un controsenso


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Aridatece il nano
> 
> Comunque, 80 milioni e Belotti a zero è un po' un controsenso


gli 80 li usano per Botman,Sanches,Berardi


----------

